# I picked up my first swarm ...



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

Good find and glad you got them put up.

Nothing like working bees in the dark 

G3


----------



## The Soap Pixie (Mar 15, 2010)

Very cool to capture them on camera like this.


----------



## idaho bee guy (Mar 29, 2010)

way to go
got my first one today about the same or a little bigger
Now the school begins
have fun with the bees
Ace


----------



## CovertBeekInColleyville (Jun 12, 2009)

idaho bee guy said:


> Now the school begins
> 
> Ace


Your right about that. Crazy thing happened. This swarm flew away the following day I put it in the nuc. I was bummed, but I got a call for another swarm the following weekend and I put it in the same nuc and same location. This time, I stapled a piece of queen excluder over the hole and sealed the top on with tape to make sure the queen couldn't get away. Well about 3 days later when I was home for lunch, I saw a lot of bees flying around this nuc. I went to check it out and there was a swarm on this nuc. 
I was wondering if the bees tried to leave without their queen and was going back in or the 1st swarm came back? Well I left them alone and when I got home from work there were drones on the outside of the queen exlcuder and all the other bees were in the box, so I guess it is safe to assume the 1st swarm came back. I was a bit sloppy when trying to get the bees in the first time. I don't know if I stepped on the queen oor didn't get her at all but something happened. Anyway, it worked out in the end.

http://i942.photobucket.com/albums/ad265/covertbeekincolleyville/swarm_reduced.jpg

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=227902


----------

